# great deal for a small tank Protein skimmer!



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

If you are setting up a saltwater tank 38 gallons or smaller, and are looking for a good deal on a hang on model protein skimmer, here is the best steal I've seen in a long time:

The Coralife Super Skimmer 65 for only $76.99
Coralife 65 Skimmer Coralife Super Skimmer 65


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Holy crumpet!

If only I was in the US.


----------



## Cyproz (Dec 2, 2009)

wow nice, how many fish can u have in a 38 gallon? coral too?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Cyproz said:


> wow nice, how many fish can u have in a 38 gallon? coral too?


It is difficult to explain to someone who has not kept a marine tank, but the number of fish you are able to have depends much more on the exact fish selection and behavior. As a general rule of thumb, say somewhere between 3 and 6 fish for a 38 gallon tank. But don't worry, the tank will seem "full" of fish. Like I said, until you have kept marines it is difficult to relate to this question.

Yes, you can keep corals in a 38 gallon tank. Numbers depend on selection. However, corals spread, so the tank will be "full" of corals regardless of how many you keep.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

oh God, they dont supply in India. Missed it..for now.


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's another deal i believe is good for a skimmer. Correct me if i'm wrong (im still new) but here is the Coralife Super Skimmer 125 for $120 total including shipping: Coralife Needle Wheel Skimmers | Pet Solutions go there and enter coupon code THKY for an extra $5 off, and shipping is free because its over $99.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

how about this one :

WEIPRO SA-2011 Aquarium Venturi Driven Protein Skimmer - eBay (item 160336292311 end time Dec-15-09 03:37:09 PST)

its available in India.


----------

